# Corsair H50 Hilfe + allgemeine Airflowfrage (Seite 2)



## feldspat (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Cpu wird recht heiß, weil ich die 2 Wingboosts nach außen blasen lasse.
Wird der Airflow sehr gestört, wenn ich die wingboosts reinblasen lasse?

Ich habe gehört, wenn man den H50 nach anleitung verbaut, wird Northbridge und ram recht heiß...

Stimmt das?

Auf meinem Bild erkennt man wie es gerade ist.
Gibt es große Turbulenzen wenn ich also den H50 reinblasen lasse?

Ach ja...Mein Gehäuse ist das Lancool K62...falls das wichtig ist.

Mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Ich würde es genau so lassen.
Wie warm wird den die CPU, und welche ist es?
Welcher Lüfter ist auf der H50?


----------



## killerfiet (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

du musst die beiden lüfter so einbauen das sie nach innen blassen sonst gibst keine kühlung.habe den gleichen  bei mir sind es bei volllast 38 grad wie gesagt drehe die beiden lüfter damit sie nach innen die kühlere luft auf die wakü blasen


----------



## GxGamer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*



killerfiet schrieb:


> du musst die beiden lüfter so einbauen das sie nach innen blassen sonst gibst keine kühlung



Woher nimmst du diese "Info"?
Das ist völlig falsch, wenn sie alle reinblasen gibts nen Hitzestau.
So wie die Kühlung nun ist, ist sie gut.


----------



## Rocksteak (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Grundsätzlich gilt:

1. Vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus.
2. Mehr Raus als rein.

Die Kühlung ist gut wie sie ist. Möglicherweise ist auch der Frontfan zu schwach.


----------



## feldspat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Also hab nen i7 930 und der wird at stock unter prime jetzt bei der Hitzewelle 70°.

In der Anleitung heißt es, man solle REINBLASEN lassen.
Ist ja auch logisch.
Außerhalb des Gehäuses ist es ja wesentlich kühler.
Stört es den Airflow so extrem, auch wenn ich oben die Lüfter habe?

Ich denke mir hald, da ich den i7 auch mal übertakten will, sollte ich doch den H50 so installieren, wie es in der Anleitung steht oder?

Mfg


----------



## killerfiet (12. Juli 2010)

die beiden die bei der wakü müssen reinblasen die oberren raus und der frontlüfter naja ist doch klar dreh die beiden wakü lüfter und dein problem ist behoben



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt:
> 
> 1. Vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus.
> 2. Mehr Raus als rein.
> ...


 
dein hinweis stimmt hierbei nicht bei der wakü müssen die lüfter hinten reinblasen


----------



## feldspat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

ja so wie es beschrieben ist.
Aber habe hald "Angst" davor, den Airflow damit kaputt zu machen.

Mfg


----------



## GoZoU (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Probiere es doch einfach aus . Wenn die Lüfter auf der H50 von außen nach innen blasen, werden die Temperaturen eine ganze Ecke besser sein - zumindest war es bei mir so. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## feldspat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Dann habe ich noch ein kleines "Problem".
Von meinem Flaming Blade GTI kann ich im Windows, sei es per Everest oder HW Monitor nur die Temps vom Cpu auslesen.
Im Bios werden aber auch NB und Ram angezeigt.
Somit kann ich also die Temps unter Last nur vom CPU sehen...was meinen Vergleich schwierig gestalten könnte.
Am Anfang ging alles perfekt.
Ist das ein Fehler am Mainboard?
Oder nur ein Treiberproblem oder sowas?

Mfg


----------



## Rocksteak (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*



killerfiet schrieb:


> dein hinweis stimmt hierbei nicht bei der wakü müssen die lüfter hinten reinblasen



Muss ich dir widersprechen aus Erfahrungsgründen. Ich hatte bis vor 4 Wochen auch die H50 und deutlich bessere (gesamt, also CPU, MB und GPU) Ergebnisse wenn die Luft, die aus dem Gehäuse heraus geblasen wurde zum kühlen des Radiators genutzt wurde. Ich denke es liegt an der natürlichen Bewegung von warmer Luft.

EDIT: Kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich den Radiator *außen* am Gehäuse befestigt hatte, ansonsten mag deine Aussage natürlich zutreffen.


----------



## feldspat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Aber eines ist ja logisch:
IM Pc ist die Temp ja wesentlich wärmer als draußen.

Ergo wird der CPU kühler, wenn man reinblasen lässt...

Nur das Con, dass dann entsteht ist hald der Airflow...der ja bestimmt gestört wird.

Naja...


----------



## Rayman (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

aber er hat doch 2 die oben raussaugen sollte die warme luft die reingepustet wird nicht gleich nach oben hin abgesaugt werden?

will mir im september auch eine holen deswegen würde mich das auch interessieren


----------



## feldspat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Guter Ansatz...aber Verwirbelungen kommen ja sicher doch Zustande...
Naja...Habe mir jetzt erstmal einen FanFrame gekauft und noch einen Wingboost, der nochmal Luft vorne reinblasen soll...

Was sind eigentlich SUPER 140er Gehäuselüter mit blauen LEDs, die gleichzeitig recht leise sind?


----------



## Chimera (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Also rein von der thermischen Theorie her, bräuchte man mit 2 Lüfter an der Oberseite gar keinen mehr im Heck. Und wieso? Weil warme Luft bekanntlich ja nach oben steigt. Ergo, wenn du dort zwei gut arbeitende Lüfter hast, kannst du ohne Probleme den Lufter reinsaugend montieren. Denn eins ist ja wohl klar: die Luft, welche in der Front reingesogen wird, kommt nur zu nem Bruchteil(!) bis ans Heck, da a) oben ja die doppelte Anzahl Lüfter zieht und b) eben die warme Luft steigt und sich nicht seitlich bewegt.
Aber eben, dies wäre die physikalische Theorie, wie sich warme Luft verhält. Praxis sieht so aus: hab im Midgard vorne nen 120mm (rein), oben 2x 120mm (raus) und im Heck nen 120mm (raus). Nun hab ich mal getestet, wieviel bei mir(!) der Hecklüfter ausmacht und  war überrascht, wie wenig es war: insgesamt 2-3 Grad. Wenn ich aber die Lüfter im Deckel abschalte und nur den Hecklüfter laufen lasse, steigt die Temperatur um 5-7 Grad. Logische Folge: die beiden im Deckel sind zusammen effektiver als der einzelne im Heck.
Jetzt kannst du dies natürlich nicht 1:1 auf dich übernehmen, aber im groben schon. Deshalb würd ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal testen, mit welcher Konfiguration es bei dir am besten kühlt. Und wegen Verwirbelungen musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, da du diese mit so gut wie jedem normalen Lüfter eh schon hast. Gibt ja das tolle Video von Silverstone, wo man mal genau sieht, wie sich der Luftstrom verhält: Air Penetrator AP121 demonstration . 
Aber nochmals: wenn DU es genau wissen willst, kommst DU nicht um eigene Tests rum. Ausser natürlich jemand hier verwendet 1:1 exakt alles gleich wie du, dann könntest du von seinen Erfahrungen profitieren. Ansonsten halt: probieren geht eindeutig über studieren


----------



## feldspat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Nun gut. Da magst du wohl recht haben.

An alle die ein K62 besitzen:
Die eingebauten Lüfter rausschmeißen oder drinlassen?
Hat da wer Erfahrungen?
Ich persönlich denke, dass sie nicht sooo stark sind.

Mfg


----------



## Rayman (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

gut dann werde ich mal gucken wennich meine habe 

aber noch eine OT frage ich habe momentan bei meinem midgard 3 lüfter verbaut einen vorne einen unten (beide einsaugend) und einen hinten (rausblasend) ist es besser das so zu lassen oder den von unten und hinten in den deckel zu packen und die rausblasen zu lassen?


----------



## feldspat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

kauf doch einfach noch nen lüfter fürn deckel...und lass die 2 unten.


----------



## feldspat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*

Sry für Doppelpost aber:

Habe mir nen FanFrame und och nen Wingboost für vorne gekauft, der reinblasen soll (im Bild grün weißer Pfeil).
Wenn ich jetz auch noch den H50 umdrehen würde damit der auch reinbläst (weißer Pfeil hinten), bekomme ich dann Probleme (Überdruck?)?
Oder ginge das dann noch weil ja durch den Deckel viel rausgeht?
Was ist eigentlich an Überdruck so schlimm?

Mfg


----------



## Chimera (17. Juli 2010)

@feldspat: Meine Vermutung: dann wirst du sicher nen viel schlechtere Kühlung haben, da sich die div. Richtungen gegenseitig stören. Zumal der obere Frontlüfter wohl nicht mal bis zur CPU kommt, da er ja knapp unter den Deckellüfter ist und die dann die ganze Frischluft rausziehen.

@Rayman: Hab auch das Midgard (und Asgard  ), doch hab ich die Halterung im Boden dazu genutzt, um ein Stück Dämmmatte dort zu fixieren (siehe Bild). Da es dort eben keinen Filter hat, wollt ich keinen Staubsauger.
Bisher hab ich(!) die beste Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich den Frontlüfter normal reinsaugend montiere und oben zwei Lüfter raussaugend hab. Hatte vorher am Kühler noch 2 Lüfter dran, doch der hintere kam da mit dem Hecklüfter in Konflikt. Deshalb nahm ich den ab und drosselte den Hecklüfter auch gleich, so dass der Grossteil der warmen Luft direkt nach oben steigen kann.


----------



## Rayman (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Hilfe*



feldspat schrieb:


> kauf doch einfach noch nen lüfter fürn deckel...und lass die 2 unten.



das habe ich später auch noch vor will an allen lüfterplatzen einen be quiet silent wing platzieren doch da die nicht ganz so billig sind und ich nicht soviel geld habe wird das immer nach und nach gemacht und bis ich alle ersetzt habe wirds noch paar monate dauern und solange kann man ja versuchen das beste aus dem zu machen was man momentan hat

@Chimera
das mit dem stabsauger ist nicht so das problem da mein rechner aufn tisch steht und ich einen staubfilter dazwischen gehängt habe zwar noch nicht den richtigen wird aba noch geädert
aber dann werde ich mal die tage das umbauen und gucken was es bringt
aber da dann gleich noch eine frage wie bekomm ich das oberteil ab genauso wie die front oder gehts da anders?


----------



## feldspat (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal 2 Screenshots gemacht.
Einer nach 10 mins Prime und Furmark, Lüfter (Push-Pull) auf 100% und Pumpe auch 100%; einmal rausblasend so wie es war, und einmal reinsaugend (der vordere zweite Lüfter ist noch NICHT drin).

Die Temps (Zimmertemperatur annähernd gleich) werden bei reinsaugend zwar besser, aber umhaun tun sie mich nicht...habe ich eine schlechte CPU?
Ich mein, der Kühler sollte doch eigentlich die CPU genauso kühlen wie ein Megahalems oder (also annähernd so gut)?

Information: habe Intel i7 930 @ stock

Bilder im Anhang


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

@Rayman: Nee, nicht ganz. Musst beide Seitenteile lösen und dann kannst du es leicht abziehen (bei mir fällt es dann von selbst ab). Hat zwar an der Innenseite auf jeder Seite so Halter, die du leicht reindrücken musst, aber die hielten bei mir nicht recht 
Naja, mit dem Lüfter an der Unterseite kann (muss nicht, kann aber) es zu nem anderen Problemchen kommen: das Netzteil saugt unten kühle Luft an und bläst hinten raus und es kann u.U. auch passieren, dass dann der Lüfter am Boden einen Teil der Warmluft reinzieht. Man kann dies zwar z.B. mit der Silverstone Netzteilblende (PSU Acoustic Cover -> Bild) verhindern, doch steht dann dieses Teil hinten am PC ab  Ob es nen grossen Unterschied macht oder nicht, muss man testen. Klar, die Warmluft vom Netzteil macht evtl. 2-3 Grad (oder weniger) aus, aber wenn man wirklich auf jedes Mü (= Micro) schauen will, dann sollte man dies miteinbeziehen.


----------



## Rayman (18. Juli 2010)

ja danke bei mir ging das auch wie von selbst ab

hab mal die lüfter umgebaut also den von unten und hinten nach oben gepackt aber ein temperatur unterschied hab ich nicht dadurch deswegen werd ichs wohl erstmal so lassen hab und schaun wies ist wenn nachher voll bestückt ist

also als ich den lüfter unten reingebaut hatte hatte ich keine negativen temps bekommen aber verbessert hatte sich auch nix liegt vllt daran das ich nen oem billig kühler noch drauf habe


----------

